# easy-life profito dosing help



## bumcrumb (1 Feb 2010)

hey all
im a little confused, on my bottle of profito it says i should dose weekly but looking on here and other places some people do it everyday along with easy carbo.
should i be dosing everyday then or once a week?
if it helps i have a 10 litre tank with a external filter (so would it be a 11 litre?? :? )
cheers all

chris


----------



## jym (1 Feb 2010)

Hi Chris,  It does say on the EasyLife web site that the dose can be divided up and done daily.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Feb 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> hey all
> im a little confused, on my bottle of profito it says i should dose weekly but looking on here and other places some people do it everyday along with easy carbo.
> should i be dosing everyday then or once a week?
> if it helps i have a 10 litre tank with a external filter (so would it be a 11 litre?? :? )
> ...



Chris 

You should be dosing daily especially the easy carbo as it only lasts for a 24 hour period. What ever you are dosing for your week divide it by seven as this will give you your daily dosing, you may have to increase the daily dosage as your plants grow.

Regards
paul.


----------



## bumcrumb (1 Feb 2010)

cheers both, i have been doing the easy carbo daily as that was on the bottle just a little stuck on the fito thats all lol, 
so if i was to divide it up for the week how much would i need per day? I'm pants at maths!  :lol
10ml - 100 litres and i have a 10 litre tank so that's 1ml per week so 1ml into 7 days = ?????   
thanks guys


----------



## jym (1 Feb 2010)

Hm,  I see your problem. How about 3 or 4 drops from a dropper per day?


----------



## bumcrumb (1 Feb 2010)

i have a pipette which starts at 0.5ml? lol


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Feb 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> cheers both, i have been doing the easy carbo daily as that was on the bottle just a little stuck on the fito thats all lol,
> so if i was to divide it up for the week how much would i need per day? I'm pants at maths!  :lol
> 10ml - 100 litres and i have a 10 litre tank so that's 1ml per week so 1ml into 7 days = ?????
> thanks guys




Chris 

The instruction of the bottle are only a guide - I have a 20 litre tank and I am adding 3.75mls of profito per day, so if it were me I would add 1 mls per day and as I previously stated you have have to increase dosing levels as your plants start to grow. Are you adding any Nitrogen (Nitro) now trying to work out what your plants comsume is a different ball game  - nobody knowns - its a case of looking at your plants to see if they are healthy - no pins holes, yellowing leafs etc and dose accordingly. 

Regards
paul.


----------



## bumcrumb (1 Feb 2010)

flyfisherman 
I'm only doing pro fito, do you think it will be better to use a different fert? maybe tpn+?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Feb 2010)

bumcrumb said:
			
		

> flyfisherman
> I'm only doing pro fito, do you think it will be better to use a different fert? maybe tpn+?



If your plants look healthy and are growing stick with what you are doing. There is probably enough Nitrogen within your tap water to keep your plants happy / growing.

Regards
paul.


----------

